# Gracie earned a C-ATCH!



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations 🎊 🥳🐩🐩🐩!!! Gracie sure knows she's an agility champion - look at her 🤩!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hooray!!! That's fantastic! Yay! You worked so hard for this. Super excited for you! Yay!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! You both look terrific! Nicely done Gracie! Congratulations!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats -many more adventures ahead.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations! Well done Gracie


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely run in the video - congratulations to you both.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations. That’s an amazing achievement especially during Covid when trials were canceled


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is truly awesome news. Congratulations and good luck on getting those QQs.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks all! Yes, COVID definitely put a wrench in my original plan. Initially, there were more local CPE trials so we progressed quicker there. Then this fall, I missed several good AKC trials because I was sick with Lyme. Back on the horse now!
I’m going to start traveling a bit with her to get her used to other places, headed to Springfield Mass for a day next week and then Middletown, NY in December. All day trips but I bought an a liner pop up so I can start venturing out a little further in the spring…barring COVID, Lyme or other acts of nature!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What event (when & where) is happening in Springfield, MA? That's only 30 minutes from me!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!



94Magna_Tom said:


> What event (when & where) is happening in Springfield, MA? That's only 30 minutes from me!


There are four days of agility trials, hosted by two different clubs, in West Springfield on Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. This link should have the information, although the AKC Events Calendar can be twitchy at times... American Kennel Club - Event Search


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

TeamHellhound said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Team Hellhound!

Magna Tom, Its at the Big E fairgrounds, which you’re probably familiar with if you’re from the area. I’ve attended as a spectator in the past to watch my trainer compete, but this is the first time we’re competing.
There‘s also conformation and obedience, it’s quite the event and fun to go to. We’ll be there Friday only, PM me if you go!
Here is the premium for agility, hopefully the link works.



https://www.pawprinttrials.com/pdf/2021-11-26_ESE_premium.pdf


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Carolinek said:


> Thanks Team Hellhound!
> 
> Magna Tom, Its at the Big E fairgrounds, which you’re probably familiar with if you’re from the area. I’ve attended as a spectator in the past to watch my trainer compete, but this is the first time we’re competing.
> There‘s also conformation and obedience, it’s quite the event and fun to go to. We’ll be there Friday only, PM me if you go!
> ...


The link works. PM'ed you.


----------

